# USDA Hay Numbers 07-08 comparison



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Alfalfa and Alfalfa Mixtures for Hay: Area Harvested, Yield, and Production
by State and United States, 2006-2007 and Forecasted August 1, 2008
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
: Area Harvested : Yield : Production
State :-----------------------------------------------------------------------
: 2007 : 2008 : 2007 : 2008 : 2006 : 2007 : 2008
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
: -- 1,000 Acres -- ---- Tons ---- ------- 1,000 Tons -------
:
AZ : 250 260 8.30 9.00 2,075 2,075 2,340
CA : 990 950 7.20 6.90 7,480 7,128 6,555
CO : 800 830 3.70 3.50 2,964 2,960 2,905
ID : 1,200 1,130 4.00 4.30 5,074 4,800 4,859
IL : 380 350 3.70 4.20 1,804 1,406 1,470
IN : 320 320 2.70 4.00 1,476 864 1,280
IA : 1,140 1,100 4.20 4.30 4,602 4,788 4,730
KS : 800 780 3.50 3.70 3,610 2,800 2,886
KY : 300 240  1.80 3.10 1,036 540 744
MI : 800 750 2.90 3.50 2,988 2,320 2,625
MN : 1,150 1,100 3.10 3.60 4,455 3,565 3,960
MO : 400 400 2.85 3.00 1,131 1,140 1,200
MT : 1,650 1,650 2.30 2.00 3,255 3,795 3,300
NE : 1,150 1,050 3.65 3.80 4,125 4,198 3,990
NV : 265 260 4.90 4.80 1,377 1,299 1,248
NM : 260 250 5.20 5.30 1,122 1,352 1,325
NY : 420 430 2.40 1.90 777 1,008 817
ND : 1,650 1,550 2.05 1.20 1,740 3,383 1,860
OH : 430 550 3.30 3.30 1,645 1,419 1,815
OK : 380 300 3.80 3.90 798 1,444 1,170
OR : 400 420 4.10 4.70 1,892 1,640 1,974
PA : 600 520 3.00 3.00 1,500 1,800 1,560
SD : 2,250 2,100 2.25 2.40 2,880 5,063 5,040
TX : 140 150 5.50 4.80 675 770 720
UT : 560 540 4.20 4.10 2,240 2,352 2,214
VA : 110 100 2.50 2.90 396 275 290
WA : 440 380 5.40 4.60 2,156 2,376 1,748
WI : 1,650 1,500 2.40 2.70 4,620 3,960 4,050
WY : 570 600 2.70 2.80 1,400 1,539 1,680
:
Oth :
Sts 1/ : 215 218 2.40 2.70 713 516 589
:
US : 21,670 20,778 3.35 3.41 72,006 72,575 70,944
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1/ Other States include AR, CT, DE, ME, MD, MA, NH, NJ, NC, RI, TN, VT, and
WV. Individual State level estimates will be published in the "Crop
Production 2008 Summary."

All Other Hay: Area Harvested, Yield, and Production by State
and United States, 2006-2007 and Forecasted August 1, 2008
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
: Area Harvested : Yield : Production
State :-----------------------------------------------------------------------
: 2007 : 2008 : 2007 : 2008 : 2006 : 2007 : 2008
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
: -- 1,000 Acres -- ---- Tons ---- ------- 1,000 Tons -------
:
AL : 800 850 1.70 2.60 1,440 1,360 2,210
AR : 1,560 1,390 1.90 2.00 2,465 2,964 2,780
CA : 620 590 3.70 3.80 2,160 2,294 2,242
CO : 750 750 1.90 1.70 1,425 1,425 1,275
GA : 670 700 1.80 2.10 1,170 1,206 1,470
ID : 300 330 2.10 2.30 646 630 759
IL : 300 270 1.70 2.30 704 510 621
IN : 340 320 2.00 2.60 725 680 832
IA : 340 350 2.30 2.50 704 782 875
KS : 2,100 2,000 1.70 1.90 2,940 3,570 3,800
KY : 2,400 2,300 1.50 2.30 5,280 3,600 5,290
LA : 400 440 3.00 2.80 975 1,200 1,232
MI : 280 280 2.00 2.10 682 560 588
MN : 730 600 1.50 1.80  1,224 1,095 1,080
MS : 850 750 2.20 2.30 1,560 1,870 1,725
MO : 3,650 3,750 1.75 2.00 5,813 6,388 7,500
MT : 900 1,000 1.50 1.40 1,065 1,350 1,400
NE : 1,500 1,450 1.40 1.40 1,628 2,100 2,030
NY : 940 1,000 1.80 1.30 2,013 1,692 1,300
NC : 690 790 1.50 2.00 1,632 1,035 1,580
ND : 1,130 1,300 1.60 1.10 1,397 1,808 1,430
OH : 720 710 2.10 2.80 1,776 1,512 1,988
OK : 2,800 2,800 2.00 1.80 2,800 5,600 5,040
OR : 600 590 2.20 2.50 1,364 1,320 1,475
PA : 1,200 1,230 2.00 2.20 3,625 2,400 2,706
SD : 1,550 1,600 1.60 1.60 1,300 2,480 2,560
TN : 1,700 1,800 1.40 2.10 4,140 2,380 3,780
TX : 5,200 4,600 2.80 1.60 8,000 14,560 7,360
VA : 1,230 1,350 1.80 2.00 2,486 2,214 2,700
WA : 350 330 3.10 2.70 957 1,085 891
WV : 575 580 1.50 2.10 944 863 1,218
WI : 370 450 1.50 1.70 784 555 765
WY : 530 600 1.60 1.40 715 848 840
:
Oth :
Sts 1/ : 1,880 1,811 2.02 2.03 3,791 3,793 3,669
:
US : 39,955 39,661 1.95 1.94 70,330 77,729 77,011


----------

